# Spectacular Canon Cinema EOS C700 Production for SWISS Int. Airlines



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 24, 2017)

```
There are a few things in this world I wish I had the skills to accomplish, and this sort of cinematography is definitely one of them. After watching the production 10 or so times, I figured we’d share it.</p>
<p>The LAUSCHSICHT team sent us their latest project shot on Canon’s latest Cinema EOS camera, the C700. Along with the C700, a Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II (and a few GoPro’s) were used to make this spectacular air show production for SWISS Int. Airlines.</p>
<blockquote><p>The task was to capture the spectacular airshow by SWISS and Patrouille Suisse performed during the World Ski Championship 2017 in St. Moritz. The target audience was very clear too: People fascinated by such an airshow. Our approach: To focus on the beauty of such a show. Moments, instead of action.</p></blockquote>
<p class="uppercase">Be sure to go full screen while watching the production below.</p>
<div class="force-bottom"></div>
<p><iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/205373258" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p class="uppercase"><strong>TEAM</strong></p>
<div class="force-bottom">
<p><strong>CLIENT</strong> SWISS Int. Airlines

<strong>CONCEPT </strong>LAUSCHSICHT<strong>

</strong><strong>DIRECTION </strong>Kevin Blanc

<strong>CAMERA</strong> Kevin Blanc / Marius Thut / Roman Lehmann

<strong>EDITING</strong> Marius Thut

<strong>GRADING</strong> Kevin Blanc

<strong>MUSIC</strong> Michael Ricar

<strong>PRODUCING</strong> Muriel Droz / Giorgia Binek</p>
</div>
<p>You can checkout the full production page <a href="http://www.lauschsicht.com/project/swiss-c-series-patrouille-suisse-airshow/">here</a>, as well as the behind the scenes impressions <a href="http://www.lauschsicht.com/c-series-patrouille-suisse-airshow-behind-the-scenes/">here</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## infared (Feb 24, 2017)

WOW! The sound was REALLY good too....I got goose bumps!!!!!! Very cool.
He did "miss focus" on the hawk/eagle in the beginning, though.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2017)

Awesome. 8) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mdmphoto (Feb 24, 2017)

...I should have listened to my mother.... ...I should have stayed in school, behaved, and paid attention.... ...I should have listened to my mother......


----------



## douglaurent (Feb 24, 2017)

A great short 1080p film. That shows exactly nothing about the quality of the C700 camera itself.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 24, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> A great short 1080p film. That shows exactly nothing about the quality of the C700 camera itself.



What about the post gave you the idea that it was supposed to show anything whatsoever about the quality of the C700, the C300 II, or the GoPro cameras used to shoot the production? Or did you just feel like making a snarky comment?


----------



## larjon (Feb 24, 2017)

Great shots!

Were this the same air planes that hit the cable cam last Friday at the S:t Moritz alpine world ski championships (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws0vxsu608Q)?


----------



## LDS (Feb 24, 2017)

larjon said:


> Were this the same air planes that hit the cable cam last Friday at the S:t Moritz alpine world ski championships (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws0vxsu608Q)?



It was still the Patrouille Suisse, but not on the Northrop F-5 used in the promotional video, they were flying another type of plane (Pilatus PC-7), used for training.


----------



## TeT (Feb 24, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> A great short 1080p film. That shows exactly nothing about the quality of the C700 camera itself.



I think it shows quite a bit about the quality and capabilities of the C700. Nicely done.


----------



## infared (Feb 24, 2017)

larjon said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Were this the same air planes that hit the cable cam last Friday at the S:t Moritz alpine world ski championships (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws0vxsu608Q)?



It was worth it. No one got hurt and the display and recording were breath-taking!


----------



## Jopa (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow! Crazy impressive video.


----------



## abbebus (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow, impressive! Please call me next time you need someone to do a movie like this 

There were daily airshows during the World Championships i St Moritz and one of them nearly ended in disaster.

One of the planes from the swiss air force team hit a wire on the ground, and a heavy camera fell next to the spectators. Luckily no one was injured on the ground, and the pilot managed to do a safe landing shortly after the incident.

After the accident the airshows was stopped.


----------



## Joe M (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh you just have to love the shot of that jet in the helmet of the fighter pilot. There must have been some great sound bouncing off those alps!


----------



## AdamFichna (Feb 24, 2017)

infared said:


> WOW! The sound was REALLY good too....I got goose bumps!!!!!! Very cool.
> He did "miss focus" on the hawk/eagle in the beginning, though.



it was a bearded vulture


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 25, 2017)

Based upon what I see, I NO LONGER SEE the jiggle-cam
(aka rolling shutter) problems caused by NORMAL CMOS chips!!! 
It looks like they used the global shutter PL mount option
and THIS LOOKS FANTASTIC !!!

We will DEFINITELY be taking a look at 
BUYING MORE THAN ONE of these C700 
cameras!

If the footage looks that good with almost 
NO blowouts in the bright white snow and 
sky shots, then I must admit that the C700
is starting to look much better than the 
Sony F55/F65 cameras to me.

The C700 is CHEAPER TOO and in a much
better, more portable, form factor which
is a very big deal to me!

Only the Arri Alexa seems able to match
that type of bright-white blowout protection
ability so I think I will save the extra $15,000 
needed to buy the Alexa and go for the C700,
putting the savings towards a decent
4K+ Fujinon Zoom Cinema lens!

WOW! I am DEFINITELY IMPRESSED!
I know that the cinematographer is the 
larger key player in these types of shoots,
but the fact I see such details in bright white snow
seals the deal for me! Sorry Sony! Your form factor
is too big on the F55/F65 and your highlights aren't
as good as the C700!


----------



## douglaurent (Feb 25, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > A great short 1080p film. That shows exactly nothing about the quality of the C700 camera itself.
> ...



I got the idea this post might have been about the quality of this new Canon camera, as we are on a Canon equipment website, and the title read "Spectacular Canon Cinema EOS C700 Production". What we saw was spectacular content, but not a spectacular camera performance, as it could have been produced with a dozen other cameras and looked the same.


----------



## natek (Feb 25, 2017)

LDS said:


> larjon said:
> 
> 
> > Were this the same air planes that hit the cable cam last Friday at the S:t Moritz alpine world ski championships (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws0vxsu608Q)?
> ...



finally a topic I can chime in: the swiss airforce has three display teams:
patrouille suisse on f-5
pc-7 team
super puma display

the guys that hit one of the cable was flying for the pc-7 team. so while they all know each other well, the teams are seperate and use different aircrafts. the patrouille suisse trains with f-5, it would make no sense to train with the pc-7.

happy to answer any questions that might arise.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...



So you read the title as, "Spectacular Canon Cinema EOS C700 _used in _Production for SWISS Int. Airlines." Got it. 

I figured it was better to read the title as written, along with the content:



Canon Rumors said:


> There are a few things in this world I wish I had the skills to accomplish, and *this sort of cinematography* is definitely one of them. After watching the production 10 or so times, I figured we’d share it.
> 
> The LAUSCHSICHT team sent us their latest project shot on Canon’s latest Cinema EOS camera, the C700. Along with the C700, a Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II (and a few GoPro’s) were used to make *this spectacular air show production* for SWISS Int. Airlines.


----------



## XL+ (Feb 25, 2017)

LDS said:


> larjon said:
> 
> 
> > Were this the same air planes that hit the cable cam last Friday at the S:t Moritz alpine world ski championships (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws0vxsu608Q)?
> ...


----------



## XL+ (Feb 25, 2017)

Excellent advertisement! 8)
Well done.
I´d like to see more of such videos...


----------



## hubie (Feb 26, 2017)

Tremendous. So good, you wouldn't believe it, believe me.


----------



## douglaurent (Feb 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Thanks for backing my opinion with these facts. The film team intentionally did send their film to this Canon Rumors website, because it was made with the Canon C700. But nowhere in this 1080p video you can see any special quality of the C700 or something that dozens of other cameras couldn't have delivered in the same way. Only the spectacular scenes trick people into thinking that it must be a spectacular camera. There's nothing that can be discussed here at this point about the product, not even a possible rolling shutter advantage of the C700 as none of the scenes are suitable to see it. A Making Of film could have been giving more insights.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> Thanks for backing my opinion with these facts. The film team intentionally did send their film to this Canon Rumors website, because it was made with the Canon C700. But nowhere in this 1080p video you can see any special quality of the C700 or something that dozens of other cameras couldn't have delivered in the same way. Only the spectacular scenes trick people into thinking that it must be a spectacular camera. There's nothing that can be discussed here at this point about the product, not even a possible rolling shutter advantage of the C700 as none of the scenes are suitable to see it. A Making Of film could have been giving more insights.



I'm sorry that your misunderstanding of the point of the post has made you feel 'tricked'.


----------



## TeT (Feb 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm sorry that your misunderstanding of the point of the post has made you feel 'tricked'.



you are not sorry...


----------



## LDS (Feb 26, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> But nowhere in this 1080p video you can see any special quality of the C700 or something that dozens of other cameras couldn't have delivered in the same way.



Which is true for most, if not all, promotional material for any camera (but the Huawei P9...) - given the skills of those behind the camera(s) often matter a lot - sometimes more than the gear used. In this situation, also the skills of those in front of the camera...

And yes, being shot with a Canon camera it was sent to a Canon-related site - should they have sent it to a Sony or Alexa site?

Anyway, still you miss the original post meaning - the video is spectacular on its own, regardless of the camera choice. And being able to setup and perform this kind of shooting is appealing too on its own.

Sure, the fact it was made with some Canon cameras (as well as GoPro) is still a good promotion for Canon (Canon Switzerland supported the filming).

Feel free to tell the makers what you think about their choice here: http://www.lauschsicht.com/c-series-patrouille-suisse-airshow-behind-the-scenes/, maybe they will answer you...


----------



## Roo (Feb 27, 2017)

LDS said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > But nowhere in this 1080p video you can see any special quality of the C700 or something that dozens of other cameras couldn't have delivered in the same way.
> ...



I'd like to film their immediate reaction upon reading his email...with a C700 of course ;D The images won't be as spectacular as the airshow but they would be humorous!


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 1, 2017)

LDS said:


> larjon said:
> 
> 
> > Were this the same air planes that hit the cable cam last Friday at the S:t Moritz alpine world ski championships (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws0vxsu608Q)?
> ...



These are two distinct teams


----------

